# Cat rescued after nearly 24 hours atop utility pole



## Robert59 (Dec 16, 2020)

Firefighters in Ireland came to the rescue of a cat that climbed to the top of a utility pole and ended up stranded for nearly 24 hours.

Limerick Animal Welfare said in a Facebook post Monday evening that residents reported the cat had been at the top of the tall utility pole for nearly 24 hours and appeared to be unable to climb down on its own.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/1...rly-24-hours-atop-utility-pole/3051608066770/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 16, 2020)

Silly cat.

I remember standing among a huge crowd as a young child, watching firefighters rescue a cat from the top of a high tree.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh!  The poor little thing!  It must have been so scared!

When I was a kid, I climbed a tree toget a stranded kitty down.  I couldn't, so i asked my Dad for help.  He went out and looked, then shoved me in the house.  He said it was a Mountain Lion.  I didn't know!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  The poor little thing!  It must have been so scared!
> 
> When I was a kid, I climbed a tree toget a stranded kitty down.  I couldn't, so i asked my Dad for help.  He went out and looked, then shoved me in the house.  He said it was a Mountain Lion.  I didn't know!


OMG! Good thing dad had your back, Gaer!


----------

